# Wie die Zeit eines NTP Servers abfragen?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Zeit eines NTP Servers abzufragen, ohne zu synchronisieren?

Mir geht es nicht darum, einen NTP-Client einzurichten, sondern ich möchte nur verschiedene NTP-Server auf deren Zeit abfragen.

Geht so etwas und falls ja, wie?

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

ich habe das jetzt so nie probiert, aber nach meinem Verständnis müsste es klappen:

net-misc/ntp

```

man ntpdate

[ ... ]

 -q     Query only - don't set the clock.

[ ... ]

```

Die Ausgabe gibt das aber nicht so richtig her, ob nun an der Uhr gedreht wird, oder nicht - geht aber als User und meckert nicht rum

```

[Do, 24.01.2013, 18:28:42]

[stell @ fightclub:~]% /usr/sbin/ntpdate -q zeit.fu-berlin.de

server 160.45.10.8, stratum 1, offset 0.001751, delay 0.05492

24 Jan 18:28:42 ntpdate[4099]: adjust time server 160.45.10.8 offset 0.001751 sec

```

Hilft Dir das?

----------

## 3PO

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> [...] Hilft Dir das?

 

Danke, das werde ich mal testen.  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Mach das .. gib bitte bescheid, ob's ausreicht, sonst suche ich weiter.  :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Mach das .. gib bitte bescheid, ob's ausreicht ...

 

Danke, funktioniert.  :Wink: 

Schade ist nur, dass die Zeitserver das Jahr nicht mitsenden.  :Sad: 

```
vdr01 ~ # ntpdate -q zeit.fu-berlin.de |grep : |cut -d " " -f1,2,3

24 Jan 19:35:52

vdr01 ~ #
```

----------

## firefly

mit ntpq bekommst du auch das jahr (http://serverfault.com/questions/220827/how-can-i-compare-an-ntp-servers-time-to-my-servers-time):

```
ntpq -c "rv 0 clock" zeit.fu-berlin.de
```

 *Quote:*   

> clock=d4ac0019.862fb20d  Thu, Jan 24 2013 19:46:49.524

 

----------

## 3PO

THX @ firefly,

das ist ja noch besser.   :Wink: 

----------

